
nnn v1.1 – The missing terminal file browser for X - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/nnn/releases/tag/v1.1
======
apjana
## News

\- Introducing nlay ([https://github.com/jarun/nnn/wiki/all-about-
nlay](https://github.com/jarun/nnn/wiki/all-about-nlay)) - a highly
customizable bash script to handle media type

\- nnn is on Homebrew
([http://braumeister.org/formula/nnn](http://braumeister.org/formula/nnn)) now

\- RPM packages for CentOS 7 and Fedora 24 generated on release

## What's in?

\- Search-as-you-type

\- Unicode support

\- Option `-S` to start in disk usage analyzer mode

\- Show media information (using mediainfo)

\- Use readline at change directory prompt

\- Jump to prev directories using `cd .....` (with `.` as PWD)

\- Jump to initial directory using `&`

\- Show help, mediainfo and file info in PAGER

\- Several optimizations

Homepage: [https://github.com/jarun/nnn](https://github.com/jarun/nnn)

